# Mounting a Bow Mount Questions



## basshunter25 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok I have never owned a bow mount trolling motor and I am a bit confused as to how to mount it. I have looked at a ton of different boats on here and have a pretty good idea of where and how but I have been trying to figure where to put mine and I can't find THE spot. Maybe its because its not held in place yet but I don't want to drill holes until I feel I have it figured out. I have a minn kota edge and I got a mod v with a perfect platform for one. I got it to pivot pretty good with the front of the bracket about 4-5 inches over the edge but im not sure thats the best spot for it. After I almost smashed my finger I decided to come on here and see if someone can help or explain to me what I need to do. Also I want to mount mine on the right side and it seems that the majority of people mount theirs on the left. I wonder why that is? I will post a pic of my boat so you can see what im working with and I would be greatful if someone could explain the dos and don'ts and maybe even post a pic to help me out. Also Im wondering if I can just use toggle bolts to secure it since I can't get underneath to bolt it and don't want to add any extra wood. The aluminum platform is pretty thick but as much as the motor will be used I wanna make sure its solid. Ok thanks in advance.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 19, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> Ok I have never owned a bow mount trolling motor and I am a bit confused as to how to mount it. I have looked at a ton of different boats on here and have a pretty good idea of where and how but I have been trying to figure where to put mine and I can't find THE spot. Maybe its because its not held in place yet but I don't want to drill holes until I feel I have it figured out. I have a minn kota edge and I got a mod v with a perfect platform for one. I got it to pivot pretty good with the front of the bracket about 4-5 inches over the edge but im not sure thats the best spot for it. After I almost smashed my finger I decided to come on here and see if someone can help or explain to me what I need to do. Also I want to mount mine on the right side and it seems that the majority of people mount theirs on the left. I wonder why that is? I will post a pic of my boat so you can see what im working with and I would be greatful if someone could explain the dos and don'ts and maybe even post a pic to help me out. Also Im wondering if I can just use toggle bolts to secure it since I can't get underneath to bolt it and don't want to add any extra wood. The aluminum platform is pretty thick but as much as the motor will be used I wanna make sure its solid. Ok thanks in advance.



One thing I'd recommend is to not let it hang over just enough, give yourself a good bit of clearance that you aren't going to hit the blades/motor on the bow every time you deploy and bring up the motor. Our motor guide hangs off probably a good 7 inches, maybe more? But ours lays differently than yours would. What I'd recommend doing I guess is getting you & a buddy together, and lay it flush w/ the right edge of the bow. One of you hold it down & the other deploy/retract the TM to see what kind of clearance you have. That was something my dad & I did before we mounted ours. 

Just curious, are you a lefty or righty, is that why you're putting it on the right vs the left? As a lefty, I've found myself wanting to use my right foot actually so I can use the ball of my toe for the TM but I've had to learn to use both feet which was kind of a pain at 1st because if I use the right foot, I'm actually using my heel :wink: but then I feel criss crossed. Sucks everything is made for righties. Even trolling motor pedals #-o


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I thought about having a buddy hold it down and testing it and thats what im sure Ill end up doing. At about 4 inches off the edge the blade just clears and thats why I was wondering if something was wrong or thats where I need to make adjustments accordingly. Im ok with it being 5 inches over the edge I would have to run straight into a boat dock to hit it, hold on I have to find some wood to knock on, ok so thats most likely where it will sit.
Actually Im a righty but I plan to eventually install a foot pedal well so my pedal will sit straight and I assume it would be alright to use either foot. Like I said I have never had one or even used one but Im thinking Ill want to learn to use both feet depending on which side of the boat im fishing off of I can switch feet. The reason I wanted it on the right was because my tm battery will be sitting just left of center under the front deck and Im trying to keep weight evenly distributed. I know it probably won't make much of a difference being a 16ft flatbottom but im trying to do things right. Thanks again bud.


----------



## Brine (Jun 19, 2010)

I believe most bow mount tm's on big boats are mounted on the port because most consoles are mounted on the starboard allowing better visibility for the driver. I can't remember if I read this or if I thought this.... :-k


----------



## basshunter25 (Jun 19, 2010)

Interesting. I'll have to consider that when I go to mount it. See that's something I wouldn't have thought of. I don't think it will make a big difference though my seat sits pretty high. Thanks


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 20, 2010)

Brine said:


> I believe most bow mount tm's on big boats are mounted on the port because most consoles are mounted on the starboard allowing better visibility for the driver. I can't remember if I read this or if I thought this.... :-k



This is true w/ our boat. TM on the port, Console on the starboard. I could see that being true, the TM getting in the way. One thing too I think most are on the port is because I noticed in our boat, all the wiring for the bow lights, etc run down the starboard side. Could be that there'd be to much wiring running allll the way down the starboard side.


----------



## Zum (Jun 20, 2010)

I did mine on the left(port)because of what Brine mentioned,although I have a tiller I'm still on the starboard side.
I use a quick release bracket(so I can remove TM) and it over hangs about 4 inches.(MinnKota TM)
I don't know how think the aluminum is on your boat but if you run where theres going to be some banging of rocks,stumps,etc...you may want to re enforce.I put 1/4 aluminum under mine,been good 3 years.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 4, 2010)

I mount mine as far back as possible on the left hand side. The reason I mount it further back is for better mounting holding power. My shaft is almost touching the bow it self. I put the motor down and almost touch the shaft to the bow, and then bolt it down. I use the folding gator type bracket. All my motors are hand controlled, less "mess" on the deck. I also use a off and on switch mounted on the deck. I set the speed and direction by hand and just control the forward motion by foot. No big arse foot controlled pedal to get in the way and they are approx $200.00 dollars cheaper.


----------

